# Portage / Nimisila



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Anybody having any luck on Turkeyfoot our new Nimisila bass fishing??? For as much time as I feel as we've been putting in my fiance in me. Just don't seem to be producing as good this year was curious if anybody else thought the same thing or if it was just me not doing what I should be doing.laugh out loud..


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

There are some biting on Nimi in deeper water.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I just saw on the fishidy site a guy caught a real nice eye in nimislla . All I ever hear is there are no eyes in that lake. I guess those people are dead wrong. Is it a good bass lake?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

How are the weeds this year? Love um and I don’t hate then


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

You can find bass both deep and shallow at Nimi. Lots of grass, so that's something to work around/work with. There has been lots of pressure put on near shore fish lately, and lots of weed growth, but they will bite


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> I just saw on the fishidy site a guy caught a real nice eye in nimislla . All I ever hear is there are no eyes in that lake. I guess those people are dead wrong. Is it a good bass lake?


Myself and several friends have put in serious hours targeting eyes at nimisila, they stock a few,there are a few in there but I think of all the days wasted trying to catch them there.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> How are the weeds this year? Love um and I don’t hate then


Nimisila seems to be all weeds. I was out there Sunday evening and couldn't keep the weeds off my line. It was very frustrating.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

tim sapara said:


> I just saw on the fishidy site a guy caught a real nice eye in nimislla . All I ever hear is there are no eyes in that lake. I guess those people are dead wrong. Is it a good bass lake?


I saw a teenage kid catch a really nice eye last year right at the bridge nears Eddie's bait shop. I had no idea there were walleye in Nimi till then, and I probably still wouldn't believe it had I not witnessed it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have fished Nimmy on average 150-200 times a year for the last 15 years. In that time I have seen two Eyes that were caught there. So they are in there, just doesn't seem to be a lot of them. Last year I seen actual stocking numbers for was like 2008 so not sure if they have stocked since then.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have fished Nimmy on average 150-200 times a year for the last 15 years. In that time I have seen two Eyes that were caught there. So they are in there, just doesn't seem to be a lot of them. Last year I seen actual stocking numbers for was like 2008 so not sure if they have stocked since then.


150-200 times/yr average? you live across the street?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Frank Zajac said:


> 150-200 times/yr average? you live across the street?


In his ice shanty .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have fished Nimmy on average 150-200 times a year for the last 15 years. In that time I have seen two Eyes that were caught there. So they are in there, just doesn't seem to be a lot of them. Last year I seen actual stocking numbers for was like 2008 so not sure if they have stocked since then.


Unfortunately the ODNR is not very translucent about their stocking data and numbers except for catchable rainbow trout


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I consider Nimmy my home lake, actually live about 20 minutes away. Have been retired since Jan 2010 so I fish 4-5 times a week.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

They have stocked Walleye at Nimisila, I think every other year, up through 2015 at least. I just read this in a book at Wal-Mart the other day. I was surprised, as all I hear is that they used to stock it many years ago.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I consider Nimmy my home lake, actually live about 20 minutes away. Have been retired since Jan 2010 so I fish 4-5 times a week.


I’m soooooo jealous..... only 25 more years before I retire....or die


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

A buddy and I fished Portage today. Only caught 4 small largemouth in 10-12ft water. Overall Turkeyfoot has been a struggle this year. Most of my success has come in East Reservoir. Water was 84, no clouds, and heavy boat traffic.....it was a grind.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks good to hear, definitely has been a struggle up there this year!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve hooked two eyes at Nimi, landed and released one about 26”. Both hit while I was fishing for other species.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

What bait/lure were you using when you hooked up with the 2 Walley? I have only had 1 up to the boat 2 years ago on a deep diving crank bait.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

One on a watermelon color Texas rigged worm, and one a chartreuse spinner bait. I was bouncing the spinner bait off the bottom and it hit about halfway through my retrieve on the down flutter.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I've caught Saugeye but never a Walleye. Always toward the end of May.
Good size too. Crank'in for Bass. North end, around all the humps.


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

I was out on Nimi yesterday morning until 1pm. Caught 3 small bass and lost another 2 keepers on their way to the boat. It was very slow for me. I tried Senko's, creature baits, spinnerbaits, swim baits, and drop shotting.


----------

